# Time between cycles



## elmo283 (Nov 21, 2013)

Have just been through my first cycle of ICSI which was unsuccessful. Just wondering what people's thoughts were on how long to wait before trying again. Is it ok to go as soon as possible or is it best to wait a while to let system settle down? Currently on waiting list for review appointment anyway so will be in January/February I expect (currently quoted 6 week wait).


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi
My clinic advise a 3 bleed wait. This give your body time to adjust and I suppose mentally prepare as well. X


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi!

I think it just varies from clinic to clinic really.......also have to go on how you are feeling.......following our first round of IVF having an early miscarriage we wanted to rush straight into having another cycle straight away to hopefully get pregnant again (out of desperation really I think), which we did but had a BFN - and to be honest I have always said since then I wish we had waited a couple of months just to let us mentally get over the last cycle and then physically and mentally prepare for the next so can give that fresh cycle everything.......

Good luck

xx


----------

